# Craftsman Tow Behind Mower



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Looks like Sears is offering a tow behind mower that you can angle off to the side - like you could use with an ATV. Boy, that could really cut down seat time ... I have mixed feelings. 
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...WN&fromAuto=YES&bidsite=CRAFT&pid=07124329000

SnowMower


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

You could get 2 of them. Keep the deck on the tractor, set up a bar
across the back with one of these at each end (like a gang of reel mowers)
That would give you an 11 ft wide cut. That’s about 4-1/2 acres an hour. 
:tractorsm


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Brilliant! I love it.

Maybe pick up a contract to cut a football field with my DGT6K. Talk about return on investment!!!!

SnowMower


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Football field, no problem, less than 20 min to cut. 
(including end-zones)


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thats sort of neat if all you had was a 4 wheeler.. but for 1049$, for another 100$ or so you can get a whole GT2000 tractor...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Like this???
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=33831>


:furious:

<img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/24329/07124329000-dlv.jpg>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

How is that????


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I like that Stewart. The gears are turning in my shade tree mechanic brain.
You guys ever hear of a fella names Red Green - he's a canadian you know. He makes Tim the Toolman Tailor looked like a Harvard graduate. He'd have Stewart's lawn mower solution rigged up with duct tape (good for 100 mph).

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good find stew.. i was looking for that picture...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I have most of Red Green's shows memorized. I still tune in every week. So many good ideas in each program. :lmao: 

Mark


----------

